# These job listings DRIVE ME NUTS!!!



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*This was taken from a job posting for a job in New Jersey. NJ has private college and university police, so this isn't the norm. Also, it's a public institution, which has little bearing, I know, but you can always spot the job descriptions written by NON-Police or Security or just plain dumb people. These job postings CAN be for very good jobs with great departments, but be wary, they just might be run by nincompoops.

Characteristics, Duties and Responsibilities:*


Controls traffic including issuing traffic citations for parking violation to insure smooth flow of traffic.
 *Traffic Citations for PARKING VIOLATIONS? WHAT?*
Patrols campus by vehicle and foot patrol to insure security of college lots, buildings and property.
Provides directions and assistance to campus visitors.
Assists in evacuations during fire, bomb threats or other emergencies.
 *RUN, DON'T WALK TO YOUR NEAREST EXIT. FUCK IT, FOLLOW ME!*
Prepares accident reports documentation details.
Reports traffic, safety and/or security infractions to proper authorities.
 *WHICH APPARENTLY AIN'T THEM!*
Operates two way radio as needed.
 *But ONLY as needed. You touch that radio when you don't need to, YOU'RE OUT! Otherwise, use semaphore, flags provided.*
Provides emergency first aid and C.P.R. in the event of injury.
 *Or if bored and you look like you might need a Band-Aid.*
Performs all duties assigned by supervisor
 *Or makes them up as they go along because let's face it, sometimes you just HAVE to wing it and sometimes the supervisor may be an idiot.*
I'm going overboard I know, but what really got me was the "OPERATES TWO WAY RADIO AS NEEDED" and I just HAD to shit on this. It's the old, "Constant two way communications with....blah blah blah." Well, that sells ME on how good this department is, they talk on radios. UGH!

I've vented enough for one afternoon.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's another type of situation where SOMEONE at the top is nuts and out of touch with the real world.

*Working Conditions:*

*This position requires considerable walking and standing, and includes possible exposure to physical injury and other dangers inherent to police work.

Pursuant to Board of Trustees policy, the carrying and use of deadly weapons; including firearms, by all employees is strictly prohibited at all District work sites and property*.

This was copied from the job posting for CHIEF OF POLICE of the Comm College of San Francisco. This is a very professional agency (I used to be in contact with a Sgt. there and have heard from others) but, THEY ARE NOT ALLOWED TO CARRY FIREARMS! That second sentence doesn't just apply to OTHER employees, like it says, ALL employees and yet, the very sentence before acknowledges "...possible exposure to physical injury and other dangers inherent to police work."

So, we'll admit that being a cop can be dangerous, even if you're the chief, but COME ON, you don't need a gun. THAT'S dangerous!

Puh-LEEZE!

The Department Policy and Proceedure guide is available on the PD's website and it even has a blurb about deadly force. I'm not sure why they bothered adding that unless these guys are allowed to use deadly force other than a gun. A knife? Broken Bottle? Farts after a visit to Taco Bell? Who knows. But this is the shit we're dealing with out there folks!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> This was copied from the job posting for CHIEF OF POLICE of the Comm College of San Francisco.


Well it made sense once I saw where it was.


----------

